# Funny Meme of the day



## Apebull

We should start a Meme of the day thread. Here's the first one


----------



## Tauntz

:laugh: Love it! Great idea too!


----------



## Apebull

Here's day 2 meme. Who can post one tomorrow.


----------



## Imbrium

Apebull said:


> We should start a Meme of the day thread. Here's the first one



*SIGH*

Our cats would groan if they could see (and understand) that - they know all too well what it's like to have bunnies dominating their food bowl, which is one of many reasons why naughty little bunns aren't allowed to free-range any more.

How I DON'T miss walking into the living room to find bunnies stuffing their faces with cat food!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

I'll post one tomorrow


----------



## MaryAnne

Rabbit meme of the day


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Heh heh


----------



## Apebull

This never happens at our house lol.


----------



## Lynne_Bunny

Personal Favourite (so very me!)


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Except on this forum...On here the crazy bunny lady is often seen! Lol


----------



## lozeldatkm

I... want to lay down and let them pile on me. Can I be a crazy bunny guy?


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

lozeldatkm said:


> I... want to lay down and let them pile on me. Can I be a crazy bunny guy?


 
Yes! Membership is free! Lol pile them on!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

There's not a dry spot on me right now. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Imbrium

lozeldatkm said:


> I... want to lay down and let them pile on me. Can I be a crazy bunny guy?



Crazy knows no gender boundaries... and neither does loving bunnies!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

OMG! Run for your lives! Bunzilla destroys the city!


----------



## aozora

This is not exactly a meme, but it's funny nonetheless! 

I present to you the extra romantic bunny version of Lady and the Tramp:


----------



## MaryAnne

It's not Friday yet, but so that you all have this to post on facebook tomorrow:


----------



## honeybunnies

Hi,

I saw this video somewhere online & thought I'd post it  

So amusing & cute!


----------



## Imbrium

Man, I wish I had a picture... I took an ENTIRE peeled banana, put it on a plate, "iced" it with apple-blueberry preservative free baby food (their favorite flavor) and gave it to my girls for their 1-year "gotcha" anniversary last July. Their eyes were SO WIDE when they realized what they were about to get!

They went absolutely nuts nomming the crap out of that banana treat... and acted absolutely devastated when I took it away from them, lol (even though they seemed to be getting a little full anyway). Their weights allow them to get about 2 tsp each of fruit a day - I let them have maybe 3-4 tsp each since it was an extra special day and they hadn't had any fruit for a couple days, but no way in hell would I have let two < 5 lb bunnies destroy an *entire* "iced" banana in one sitting! It was foolish of them to think that I would 

I figured I was letting them briefly enjoy the illusion that the entire banana was theirs to destroy while still preventing them from getting tummyaches from all that sugar. I don't think they saw it that way, though, and I'm pretty sure I was called a few things I shouldn't repeat in public.


----------



## Apebull

Saw this on our local rescue's facebook page this morning.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Hope they have a drivers license.


----------



## MaryAnne

Love the Princess Bride.


----------



## lovelops

aozora said:


> This is not exactly a meme, but it's funny nonetheless!
> 
> I present to you the extra romantic bunny version of Lady and the Tramp:



My two agouti's would do this when they were 2-3 months old. Finally my little girl got tired of her brother stealing all her food out of her mouth and after one afternoon he stole a tomato she thought was very tasty she sat in the corner, and slowly narrowed her eyes as she watched him eat and eat and eat.. then waited a few minutes then finally HOPPED across the hallway, smacked him in the head with her front two paws and RAN OFF. I was amazed. I didn't know she had it in her!!!


----------



## Imbrium

Wow, hilarious! I remember once with my sugar gliders, I was giving Tabitha and Lemmy mealies... he got his, then apparently I took too long getting her one, so she ripped it right out of his mouth! He looked utterly heartbroken and gave her the saddest look, then looked at me like "do something!!" lol. I gave him a replacement mealie for the one she stole.


----------



## Apebull

This ones for lozeldatkm


----------



## zombiesue

Mmhm.


----------



## Lynne_Bunny

The classic


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Meme of the day


----------



## BunnySilver

So cute!!


----------



## MaryAnne

One of my favorites


----------



## Apebull

Ha ha ha


----------



## MaryAnne

Nice butt. :happyrabbit:


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Meme of the day


----------



## lovelops

That looks like Brooke all stretched out!


----------



## maidance

My turn!


----------



## Apebull

Happy Friday Everyone!


----------



## whitelop

I want to play too!


----------



## blwinteler

My turn!


----------



## Apebull

OK that lop is toooooo cute!!!


----------



## Anaira

This one amuses me no end - I just have to ignore the slight technicality of a rabbit not being a hare, yadda yadda yadda...They still make for funny puns!


----------



## Imbrium

Just because rabbits aren't hares doesn't mean a bunny would know that!


----------



## Anaira

Also, these two are my favourites. D


----------



## Anaira

Reuben would beg to differ, Jennifer! Rabbits are very educated creatures, of course they know their own family line.  Snob that he is.


----------



## Imbrium

Yes, but that was a little baby bunny, it hasn't been fully educated yet! 

And that "fox and bunny" one reminds me of our pets, lol - the bunnies can't free-range because there was too much bullying going on and we had to lock them up to protect the cats!


----------



## Anaira

haha yeah, Reuben is the only known animal in existence, including dogs, to beat up our old cat, Chucky! He'd have a go at the big dogs, too; but both of them are/were too fluffy to even know they were being bitten, lol.

I had a thought, last night - the *rabbits* know they are from a different family, but they know most humans don't know that. ...if that makes sense.


----------



## Imbrium

Hah, nice spin! I like it


----------



## whitelop

I thought it was funny!


----------



## MaryAnne

A cute cartoon...


----------



## lovelops

How cute! That bun reminds me of my Agouti Chica!


----------



## Aubrisita

Somebunny loves you.....


----------



## Apebull

I know Christmas was yesterday but it's still cute.


----------



## lovelops

That is so cute!!! Thanks for posting this!!!!


----------



## MaryAnne

Kiss it!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Meme of the day


----------



## Apebull

Happy New Years Everyone!!!


----------



## BunMomma

Anaira said:


> This one amuses me no end - I just have to ignore the slight technicality of a rabbit not being a hare, yadda yadda yadda...They still make for funny puns!




I love this one! Lol polite too. lol


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Meme of the day


----------



## BunMomma

I don't think I've got smarts enough for Einstein Bunny...lol


----------



## MaryAnne

Tee hee.


----------



## MaryAnne

PS, I love slinkies.


----------



## Apebull

Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## MaryAnne

This is a cutie.


----------



## blwinteler

This is my boys when I go in the kitchen. They think I will give them Craisins, so they follow me and stand on their hind legs. I recently taught them "up" and they think doing it without being asked will get them treats.


----------



## BunMomma

Oh my goodness, my bun looooves Craisns too! Lol he comes running and binkies. Lol so sweet!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Meme of the day


----------



## whiskylollipop

January! It's back to school time!







(Not a meme, sorry! Just about died of the cuteness when I saw it though)


----------



## BunMomma

Aww! How cute!!!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Tauntz

Awwwww! Little school bunny off to school with his/her bunny backpack! lol Too cute!


----------



## Apebull

This is for Twigs and the fact I caught him eating the couch covers this morning.


----------



## Imbrium

*facepalm* Naughty little Twigs!


----------



## BunMomma

I try my best to make sure WildBill doesn't try to eat things like towels n the underside of the bed's box spring cover. Lol


----------



## MaryAnne

Is it a meme if it's just a cartoon?


----------



## Magick_mogwai

honeybunnies said:


> Hi,
> 
> I saw this video somewhere online & thought I'd post it
> 
> So amusing & cute!



That reminds me of the unfortunate incident of Gandalf and the banana meant for my lunch. I put a banana on the coffee table, turned around to have a drink then discovered my banana was being munched away peel and all. As soon as he saw me looking he tried to hold it and hop away and ended up tripping over it and collapsing in a rabbit-banana heap on the floor lol. I ended up bursting out laughing and let him have another nibble before reclaiming my banana. Don't think he liked me much the rest of the day for taking it away


----------



## Magick_mogwai

Love this meme


----------



## blwinteler

A friend of mine just posted this on Facebook.


----------



## MaryAnne

Love these little buns with the smudge nose.


----------



## zombiesue

Californians? Haha, there are two of them for adoption at the local shelter. I wanted them so bad but I just can't take 2 more rabbits


----------



## LionBunn




----------



## MaryAnne

I'm getting low on bunny memes.


----------



## Apebull

All I can say is yep!


----------



## Aubrisita

I have been singing this song over and over again....


----------



## FreezeNkody




----------



## Magick_mogwai

Always read the label!


----------



## Aubrisita

Awwww.


----------



## BunnySilver

Hehehe, those evil buns!


----------



## BunMomma

Omg I luvvv the King fu fighting bunnies!!! Lol


----------



## BunMomma

Aww they're all adorable!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Bunny transportation


----------



## Magick_mogwai

This can't apply to my rabbit, I can't recall him running out of energy lol


----------



## Imbrium

I've gotta say, I've done a LOT of lurking and almost no chatting/contributing in this thread, but it's one of my favorites! I look forward to seeing what fun new bunny memes have been posted .


----------



## BunMomma

I have one!


----------



## MaryAnne

No text needed.  
MA


----------



## BunnySilver

One of my favorites! &#128539;


----------



## BunMomma

Awww cute even while sticking his tongue out. Lol


----------



## blwinteler

I have two to share.


----------



## Magick_mogwai

Had to share this one:


----------



## Anaira

All that I can say is, something about that rabbit's face says it might not be as easy as all that to get that kiss.


----------



## Aubrisita

Lol.


----------



## Imbrium

Lol, looks almost like Nala!


----------



## Magick_mogwai

I think the kissing booth is under charging. That bunny is worth more than 25c a kiss. Lol


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Mmm mmm eggs!


----------



## LionBunn




----------



## Bville

So funny, but my bunnies wake ME up when it's treat o'clock!


----------



## BunMomma

Awww they're all so cute!


----------



## MaryAnne

Good news. I pulled a bunch more off of my old laptop.  

MA


----------



## Aubrisita

Tee hee hee. Funny because it is true!


----------



## Anaira

That hoodie one seems legit..


----------



## blwinteler

Llama bunny


----------



## Magick_mogwai

I challenge you not to say 'awwwwwwww'


----------



## che




----------



## Nancy McClelland

That cookie snatcher is an old pic that we've seen with several captions--still, cute as all get out.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

I admit I am a fan of Emo Bunny...maybe because I have an Emo bun of my own lol.


----------



## BunMomma

I love the cookie snatcher! Lol my bun has tried to snatch one of his treat bags. Lol.


----------



## BunnySilver

Not so much of a meme rather than just randomly adorable


----------



## MaryAnne

Four.


----------



## blwinteler

This. Just this.


----------



## blwinteler

I love these.


----------



## whiskylollipop

What my bunnies think I am is a big sucker who devotedly cleans up after them (which is true) and will dispense yummies faster if they could only trip me over on the way to the bunny food jar (which is not).


----------



## blwinteler

Similar to one I posted before, but different enough to justify the new post:


----------



## whiskylollipop




----------



## whiskylollipop




----------



## MaryAnne

A bit ... well, profane.


----------



## Aubrisita

Yes, yes it does.


----------



## Magick_mogwai

:laugh:


----------



## Aubrisita

Sorry, I had to. Happy valentines day. XD


----------



## Lhucky

They are my Lhoe-Lha & Lhoe-Vhie, my first ever bunnies... Sweet Bunny Dreams EVERYONE! 

To Lhoe-Lha & Lhoe-Vhie, you will never be forgotten


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Nikki, our avatar used to do the same thing when she was a baby.........long time passing!


----------



## Aubrisita

One more, couldn't resist that cute face.


----------



## BunMomma

&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;luv these! Thank u so much. My Daddy passed away 2 nights ago n my Bun has been wonderful: ran over when I started crying n gave me bunny kisses. I'm so thankful for him &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

BunMomma said:


> &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;luv these! Thank u so much. My Daddy passed away 2 nights ago n my Bun has been wonderful: ran over when I started crying n gave me bunny kisses. I'm so thankful for him &#10084;&#65039;



I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad your bunny gave you some comfort.

Bless you


----------



## Tauntz

BunMomma said:


> &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;luv these! Thank u so much. My Daddy passed away 2 nights ago n my Bun has been wonderful: ran over when I started crying n gave me bunny kisses. I'm so thankful for him &#10084;&#65039;



I'm so sorry! You have my condolences in the passing of your father. So glad your bunny is there to comfort you. I know he/she will help you through this time.


----------



## Magick_mogwai

BunMomma said:


> &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;luv these! Thank u so much. My Daddy passed away 2 nights ago n my Bun has been wonderful: ran over when I started crying n gave me bunny kisses. I'm so thankful for him &#10084;&#65039;



I'm so glad you have such a loving bunny. There really is no better cuddle when you are hurting than one from a living pet. Hope this can put a smile on your face however small:


----------



## BunMomma

Oh thank you all so much &#9786;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#128048; WildBill is my sweetie for sure. He was also my valentine...


----------



## Tammy B

Stewie hiding on Gizmo...Good hidey spot ..The cat had no idea where he was lol


----------



## zombiesue




----------



## BunMomma

Awww poor little guy &#128542;


----------



## Aubrisita




----------



## Azerane

lol, love that one


----------



## BunMomma

Lol...luv that one!


----------



## Aubrisita

What a brave bunny! Lol


----------



## blwinteler

We just lost yet another phone charger to one of the bunnies, so this really hits home.


----------



## mmfh

Lol that buns face looks so serious.


----------



## Apebull

The Force is strong with this one.


----------



## MustNotBuyMore

LOL! ^^ I love that one!






and I have to post this one too... lol. I'm sure you've probably seen it before but it never gets old to me!


----------



## MaryAnne

This perfectly captures my bun's attitude.


----------



## Lhucky

Is that a toilet seat cover? I love it!


----------



## BunMomma

Awww so cute..all of these ones. Now I know that my bun is really just trying to protect me from "snakes". Geez. Lol mine made a snip on a blue handbag...maybe bunnies have something against blue?? (Blue wire, blue handbag..) lol


----------



## Imbrium

BunMomma said:


> Awww so cute..all of these ones. Now I know that my bun is really just trying to protect me from "snakes". Geez. Lol mine made a snip on a blue handbag...maybe bunnies have something against blue?? (Blue wire, blue handbag..) lol



I'm more inclined to suspect that they LIKE the color blue - in my experience, bunnies only destroy the things they love!


----------



## Imbrium

blwinteler said:


> We just lost yet another phone charger to one of the bunnies, so this really hits home.



*I have two words for you: cordless charger*.

This could potentially cost no more than $15-20... or if you want the extra-frugal, "bare-bones" version of the solution, it'd cost you a mere $5.59 (in other words, less than what a single bunny-vulnerable charger normally goes for ). Either way, for bunny owners, the solution is pretty much guaranteed to pay for itself!

First, you need a universal battery charger:
This one's dirt cheap ($4) from my go-to site for phone accessories and it's reliable, but a pain in the butt to get the little prongs lined up right and the battery can easily be dislodged. Cricket offered to sell me the exact same thing for $25 when the port for the charger cord on my phone wasn't working right... glad I laughed in their faces, went online, and found this site, lol.

There's a better option, though - this one, for $5.59, is WAY more user-friendly and holds the battery much more securely. I own both now and don't even know where the first one is because I like the second one so much better that I shoved it away somewhere. It also seems faster, though I haven't bothered to verify that hunch.
_[As a note, these work on more than just cell phone batteries! I was going nuts the other day because I couldn't find the charger for my digital camera's battery... then I had a *facepalm* moment and realized - duh - I could just use the universal charger. Worked like a charm!]_

Also, you'll probably want a second battery unless you'd only ever need to charge the phone overnight or something, since obviously you have to take the battery out of your phone to use the universal charger (also, it's slower than traditional chargers). Keep one battery in the charger/one in your phone and swap them out as needed.

Unfortunately, the cellphoneshop site doesn't carry batteries for all phones (I'm really sad they don't sell one for my ZTE Engage), but they do carry a LOT of different brands and it looks like the vast majority of their batteries are < $10. From this page, you can narrow down the listings by brand.

If you opt to buy from that site, here's the current coupon codes that I get via email:
SPRING14SH - free shipping on orders $5+ (standard shipping is a flat $4.99 regardless of how little or how much you order; the on-site version of this coupon requires a $20+ purchase)
SPRING14D - 20% off total purchase (orders of $25+)
_(Only one coupon code can be used per order; also, they can't be stacked with the on-site coupon codes for 7% or whatever off your order)_
Those codes are good until Feb 25th... but once they expire, it's usually not more than 1-2 weeks before they send out new coupons (exact same details, just different codes) so if anyone is interested after these expire, just PM me and I can provide new ones once I get them.

I've ordered from that site numerous times and have always been happy with stuff - it's "retail" quality products but "fell off a truck" pricing . The only downside is that standard shipping takes a while (a week or two, iirc) and rush shipping is around $17 (no matter how little or how much you buy). As a note, all their stuff says "last day clearance sale" and shows a massively discounted price and a "deal expires in:" counter - ignore that BS, it's just a marketing ploy. The prices are always that low, lol.

They've actually got a lot of great, cheap stuff... of the things I've purchased, here are my favorites (all but the styluses, which are priced to be affordably disposable, have gotten tons of use over the last six months to a year and are still good as new):
I tend to go through styluses in a hurry between losing them, stupidly leaving them un or under-supervised around a sugar glider (little buggers have a compulsive need to pull out the foam tips) and/or getting on a gaming kick and using them to death; the first stylus I ever bought was from Walmart and probably nearly $10 and I wore it out just as fast as I do the cheap ones I buy now.

32 GB micro SD cards (that come with a cover to convert to regular SD)

Memory card reader/writer - basically, it's an adapter that lets SD cards and such function as USB flash drives as far as your computer is concerned... I love mine! You can back up memory card data, transfer stuff from your comp to other devices that use a memory card very quickly and it's really handy if you have trouble keeping track of the transfer cable for your digital camera (plus, that's one less cord for bunns to chew ).

USB hub (turns one port into four)

USB to AC adapters with one port or two - ie any USB-powered device can be AC powered; also, an adapter + a $3 cable with the proper end for whatever device you're wanting to connect (cell phone, mp3 player, etc.) = instant charger... so if your bunny chews through the cord, you only have to replace the cord and not an entire charger.

My one other favorite, sadly, is no longer available - a $20 cell phone jammer. The range is obnoxiously short, but it's *just* long enough that if a nearby driver is yakking on their cell phone instead of watching the road, you can pull up right next to them at a red light and kill the call, lol. Yeah, they'll be out of range as soon as the light changes and can resume their illegal chatting... but it's still fun!


----------



## Anaira

Gee, Jennifer, how much commission do you get? :wink

I have wireless head phones now. I'd say 'take that' to the animals, but I'm worried that's what they just might do!


----------



## whiskylollipop

WHAT, a cell phone jammer??? I want one of those! Oooh, the possibilities....*smiles evilly*


----------



## Imbrium

Anaira said:


> Gee, Jennifer, how much commission do you get? :wink
> 
> I have wireless head phones now. I'd say 'take that' to the animals, but I'm worried that's what they just might do!



Lol, I wish! I do love that site, though - beats the pants off most prices I've seen for similar items, so I figured I'd share the highlights.

"Cordless" and "wireless" are two things rabbit owners can't get enough of!

And yeah, probably a wise move not to offer rabbits anything that could be deliberately misconstrued as an invitation to naughtiness!


----------



## Imbrium

whiskylollipop said:


> WHAT, a cell phone jammer??? I want one of those! Oooh, the possibilities....*smiles evilly*



Oh, I KNOW!

I'd really love one with a radius of around 30 feet _(basically, enough to be a good bit more effective as a weapon against drivers on cell phones without being so powerful that you could easily name a few people you know who you absolutely wouldn't trust with it, lol (or so powerful that you might f-up the calls of people other than your intended target(s))_, but I just couldn't justify spending more than $20 on this particular brand of mischief . The 10 ft radius on the one I got really chaps my ***, as does the fact that I lost the cord to charge it a few months ago and STILL can't find the darn thing.

There's so much I never got around to doing with it because I kept failing to have it handy at the right times! For example, it's small enough that one could easily have it in a pants pocket or purse and discreetly reach in to hold down the button when someone in front of you in a checkout line is holding everyone up by running their mouths on a cell phone instead of responding to the cashier... but I kept forgetting it in the car console whenever I went into a store.

Cell phones are an awesome invention - it was definitely a real game changer when it became possible to communicate with people easily when you weren't at home, plus it pretty much killed land-line long distance carriers and I think we can all agree that NO ONE misses all those **** AT&T/MCI/___ BELL/whatever else telemarketing calls! I'd be lying if I tried to claim that I didn't love my cellphone.

That said, people have gotten ridiculously out of control with them; many folks get so into that darn phone that they're not really paying attention to the people and activities around them... inevitably leading to seriously inconsiderate behavior in general and dangerous/potentially FATAL behavior when they're behind the wheel.

To me, proper cell phone etiquette = not using your phone in public if it can be avoided and NEVER talking on your cell phone while simultaneously interacting face-to-face with other people (unless the call is relevant to them as well, of course). If your call is THAT important, then step outside the store or find a quiet corner, *discreetly* handle the call and then go back to what you were doing - if it isn't important enough to put other stuff on hold for two minutes, then you don't need to be on your phone at the expense of those around you.

The way I see it, if YOUR cell phone becomes MY problem, then my cell phone jammer should become YOUR problem .


----------



## whitelop

I found this and showed my husband and he asked me when I took Elvira to a jumping competition! LOL This is something she would totally do!


----------



## blwinteler

whitelop said:


> I found this and showed my husband and he asked me when I took Elvira to a jumping competition! LOL This is something she would totally do!



I love that one! I have it in my phone, but it wouldn't post right for me. I'm glad you posted it


----------



## whiskylollipop

Haha love it! "Work smarter not harder" LOL


----------



## Anaira

Ha, I believe that is actually a forum member's rabbit. It makes me smile every time I see it, too!


No you aren't, little rabbit, but don't eat them all, or you might be!


----------



## whitelop

Anaira, I think that you're right! I think it might be one of Korr&Sophie's rabbits or Kipcha's rabbits! They do the jumping and that Dutch did look familiar to me! 
I just loved it, it made me laugh so hard last night! LOL Apparently, all Dutch are filled with attitude!


----------



## BunMomma

Smart! Lol eliminate the Jump part.


----------



## Apebull

Hey look I'm a squirrel!


----------



## whiskylollipop

Squeee! Those cheeks! Looks like he has parsley coming out his nose hahaha.


----------



## Apebull

This is how I feel today.


----------



## Tammy B

Apebull said:


> This is how I feel today.




Yup Stewie can associate with this one ..poor lil man looks just like him today too.:sigh:


----------



## Apebull

Poor Stewie. I'm sure he'll be back to his good ol self in no time.


----------



## blwinteler

Apebull said:


> This is how I feel today.



I agree. Day three of a migraine. At least it is easing up.


----------



## BunnySilver




----------



## Aubrisita

Sounds legit to me....


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Our son sends all kinds of pics to us--really loved the parsley one. We'd need one that said phone cord cutter.


----------



## Tammy B

LOL Had to post this one for anyone who is like me and in the TRAINING stage I thought this was too cute :hearts


----------



## blwinteler

Pretty sure they are jumpers. Union Jack in the lower right.


----------



## PolishRabbitmama

Seffie Says:


----------



## PolishRabbitmama

She collects dust like crazy!


----------



## Tammy B

Cute


----------



## BunMomma

Aww, very cute dust bunny! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## MaryAnne

Dang. I have to go back through and figure out which ones I haven't posted yet.


----------



## BunMomma

Hahahahaha. So cute!


----------



## Anaira

heheh


----------



## BunMomma

Oh man even funnier as my first name IS Julie n I do have bunny slippers! Lol


----------



## lovelops

Tammy B said:


> Stewie hiding on Gizmo...Good hidey spot ..The cat had no idea where he was lol



I *LOVE* that look on Stewie's face! What a classic!!!!


Vanessa


----------



## Aubrisita

Looks comfy!


----------



## blwinteler

This just popped up on my Facebook.


----------



## Aubrisita

That is too funny....me too! I was just going to post it. Lol


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

You know I will.....


----------



## BunMomma

Lol oh these are adorable! Do you all remember how I said my bun seems to like chomping blue things? I think he does love the color blue. Lol. I need to keep that in mind when thinking of buying a new handbag. Lol


----------



## BunnySilver

Good camouflage!


----------



## PolishRabbitmama

I love Seffie's face!


----------



## MuddyAcresHomestead

I LOVE this thread!!!!


----------



## Azerane

This is a blog post, but it's pretty darn amusing 

http://www.therabbithouse.com/blog/2014/02/24/pack-parcel-5-easy-steps/


----------



## blwinteler

That is too funny!


----------



## Magick_mogwai

I swear Gandalf is becoming eom bunny with his mane.

Ok this one made me laugh especially considering my bunny has been eating my couch...


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Ha! This is very fitting considering what Sophie just did to my couch! Lol


----------



## bunbunmommy

i love this one!


----------



## blwinteler

I can't post gifs right from my phone, so here is a link:
http://ifunny.mobi/i/zcNWllyp1


----------



## MaryAnne

That is a textbook example of a dbf...dead bunny flop. They certainly are not graceful in lying down.


----------



## Apebull

And now we know LOL


----------



## MaryAnne

What with Noah being out, this is timely...


----------



## Anaira

onder: Oh man, I cannot think why not. :twitch:


----------



## GRoberts99

Who wouldn't forgive if this is how one would ask for forgiveness?


----------



## MaryAnne

Still trying to figure out which ones I haven't posted.


----------



## BunnySilver

Oh how much I just love this one &#128522;


----------



## BunMomma

That's just like my bun but if I'm in my wingback chair he will put his paw on my knee n sniff the air. Lol then I have to let him smell it n he's like "oh that, well it's all yours, don't want it". lol


----------



## Hkok

This one might need a caption


----------



## BunMomma

Awww!!!! So adorable!


----------



## MaryAnne

Hkok said:


> This one might need a caption


Mom???


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Whatever happened to the Caption Contest?


----------



## Hkok

MaryAnne said:


> Mom???


 Maybe "For easter I want ....."


----------



## whiskylollipop




----------



## Anaira

"Breathe! Talk to me, buddy! "





Nancy McClelland said:


> Whatever happened to the Caption Contest?



I *think* the mod running it got busy, and retired. I think. I actually cannot remember who did run it, haha. 

You're right though, it should be resurrected.


----------



## BunMomma

Hkok said:


> This one might need a caption
> How about: "shh! Don't say that!! Don't ask what a bunny burrito is!!!"


----------



## MaryAnne

Whiskylollipop, I commend you. There aren't many bunny meme's that I haven't seen and that make me snort laughing. Thanks!! :brown-bunny



whiskylollipop said:


>


----------



## whiskylollipop

If the evil black cat of bad luck ever thinks of crossing your path, don't despair... our rabbits and their lucky feetsies will save the day!


----------



## whiskylollipop




----------



## blwinteler

Saw this today


----------



## JulieCunicole

For Monty Python fans:


----------



## MaryAnne

This bun tells time.


----------



## BunMomma

Lol...oh those are funny! I'm trying not to laugh--we just lost power at work n I was checking these out. Lmao


----------



## MaryAnne

I'll pull out my heavy hitter Easter cartoon early so you all can use it. Enjoy!!


----------



## whiskylollipop

Four SIMPLE WORKOUTS You Can Do With Household Vegetables To Achieve BUNS OF STEEL


----------



## BunMomma

Lmao...buns of steel...I like the Easter bunny painter too. lol. Thank you


----------



## BabyMiyo

HAHA BUNS OF STEEL! Man I love this thread  keep em coming


----------



## Aubrisita

Very festive.


----------



## MaryAnne

Happy Easter!


----------



## Aubrisita

This made me lol. Btw....totally think of myself as snow white.


----------



## blwinteler

Here are a couple I saw today


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

In light of family drama during the holidays, I prefer to.....


----------



## whiskylollipop

"NURSE! Nurse! Yes, we need a doctor immediately, my son here has a... problem."


----------



## MaryAnne

I use this one when hubby is travelling on business.


----------



## MaryAnne

Not a meme, but still....


----------



## MaryAnne

I'm like the energizer bunny..I'm still going, posting meme's.


----------



## GRoberts99

Lol. Silly memes.


----------



## BunMomma

I'd love a cappuccino with that design!!! Aww. I love all these meme's


----------



## Apebull

BYOB that's funny. I don't think we've seen this one yet.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Self control bun


----------



## MaryAnne

I love little black bunnies.


----------



## BunnySilver

MaryAnne said:


> I love little black bunnies.




Awww I think black bunnies are beautiful (and adorable of course)!


----------



## blwinteler

I think they are too. I specifically went looking for long haired white bunnies because I'm an amateur spinner and white fiber is easier to work with because it is easier to see where it begins and ends. I also had hopes of dyeing my yarn, but it won't be easy. I'll stick with keeping it white for now.


----------



## BunMomma

I love my black New Zealander . He's the best! &#9786;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#128048;


----------



## blwinteler

Easily distracte. . .


----------



## MaryAnne

It's possible I snagged this pic here somewhere...if so, I apologize.


----------



## blwinteler

>:-/


----------



## GRoberts99

I believe it's the bun :brown-bunny who wore it better. :raspberry:


----------



## Apebull

I agree the bun wore it best LOL


----------



## BunMomma

Yep! Bunnnnn! &#9786;&#65039;&#128077;


----------



## blwinteler

Zodiac. Though, Capricorn confuses me. What's with the fish tail?


----------



## whiskylollipop

SUPERBUNNNNNN


----------



## BunMomma

Awww! Super cute!


----------



## MaryAnne

Good advice.


----------



## Vet_Tech

blwinteler said:


> Zodiac. Though, Capricorn confuses me. What's with the fish tail?



Capricorn is always depicted as a sea goat, not sure why though.


----------



## Baby_Rosie_Cilantro

Those are SOOOO funny!


----------



## blwinteler

Not a meme, but oh so cute! http://youtu.be/A9HV5O8Un6k


----------



## BunMomma

Lol n he/she ends up with natural lipstick. And rose scented breath ..oooh! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## ChocoClover

Haha so true


----------



## BunMomma

Oh funny. N my bad on the raspberry eating bun. Wasn't sure if it was berry or a rose he/she was eating.


----------



## Apebull

Woo Hoo the week is almost over!


----------



## ChocoClover

So cute


----------



## Apebull

ChocoClover said:


> View attachment 10140
> 
> 
> So cute


 

I think this is one of my favorite ones


----------



## blwinteler

This isn't about the bunny, but has a bunny. I thought anyone in school might get a giggle.


----------



## BunnySilver

Lol. They are all quite funny. I just found a bunch more.


----------



## BunnySilver

Me too.


----------



## blwinteler

Aww. Luckily, I'm off today. No school and I'm a substitute teacher.


----------



## Apebull

blwinteler said:


> Aww. Luckily, I'm off today. No school and I'm a substitute teacher.



I wish I could say the same. Today is just day one of a very long week that's been made so much better by a wonderful Monday headache ugh.


----------



## ChocoClover

I know the feeling... But teachers get it worse off than students and I'm a student. Check out this cutie:




EVERY blue snake in my gets killed on a regular basis.


----------



## blwinteler

I am fighting a migraine. Luckily, I got to the gym before it really got bad. So, I understand headaches. I've even gone to the er for them a few times. One turned out to be meningitis. Ick.


----------



## ChocoClover

Argh that's horrible, sorry. Hope the cute buns help.


----------



## Apebull

Yuck. No I have vertigo so its not really a headache although my head does hurt. It's more like this. LOL


----------



## ChocoClover

Haha


----------



## BunMomma

Oh my goodness! So adorable all of these bunns &#9786;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MaryAnne

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## whiskylollipop

Not a meme but it made me squeal.


----------



## BabyMiyo

AWWWWW that's so cuteeeee

It's like the cat is this serious protagonist on a mission and the rabbit is the bumbling sidekick.

The rabbit's like, "Wait up Jake! Where are we going?? Are we there yet??"

And at the end of the second GIF the cat is like, "We'll get there when we get there, Doug."


----------



## MaryAnne

Happy Memorial Day American bun lovers!


----------



## BunMomma

Thank you!


----------



## BunnySilver

Lol, it's funny because they really are the boss.


----------



## MaryAnne

LOVE love love this!!


----------



## ChocoClover




----------



## blwinteler

Ha! Mine do the hot cross bunnies!


----------



## Azerane

Found this one on facebook


----------



## BunMomma

BunnySilver said:


> View attachment 10341
> 
> Lol, it's funny because they really are the boss.




..,lmao. Oh boy this cod be my bun talking!


----------



## MaryAnne

I've got a case of the Mondays already


----------



## ChocoClover

Lol my room needs this bunny


----------



## Apebull

LOL before my bird passed a few months ago we were ALWAYS telling Twigs to stop vacuuming the ground. He still vacuums when the things any food as been dropped.


----------



## Anaira

haha we all know rabbits are territorial and don't like sharing their space with other rabbits - he's just keeping the dust bunnies away!


----------



## surf_storm




----------



## surf_storm




----------



## blwinteler

Wants attention


----------



## BunMomma

Oh these are funny...lol. My bun would try to put on the yarn wrapper to get my attention. lol


----------



## Hkok

got a collection here http://www.boredpanda.com/cute-rabbit-bunny-tongue/


----------



## Apebull

Hkok said:


> got a collection here http://www.boredpanda.com/cute-rabbit-bunny-tongue/




OMG!!! THOSE are SO CUTE!!!


----------



## blwinteler

I hope the gif works. If not, I'll post a link.


----------



## blwinteler

Here is the link: http://ifunny.mobi/i/GbUCcpY02


----------



## Apebull

Ah best buds


----------



## Azerane

Awww, that gif is adorable


----------



## Lati

:apollo:


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Ha ha, I love that one! ^


----------



## MaryAnne

Does anyone have a bunny that *doesn't* like bananas? :happybunny:


----------



## blwinteler

And they are so cute eating banana! Groucho opens his mouth as wide as he can to get a good bite. Bugsy, who is almost twice Groucho's size, just nibbles.


----------



## MaryAnne

Love this one!


----------



## BunMomma

Lol!!!! Luv it! He's a much better spokesman!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Saw that one the other day--looks just like our avatar, Nikki.


----------



## surf_storm




----------



## BunnySilver

Hehehehe


----------



## BunMomma

Yes...nap with your bun!


----------



## MaryAnne

A bun got all my broccoli last night.  Might have been a band of buns.


----------



## Troller

Not quite a meme but amusing.


----------



## MaryAnne

Still made me blurt out a laugh. Good thing I didn't have liquid in my mouth. Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## BunMomma

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; on both of these!


----------



## Apebull

That sounds about right


----------



## BunMomma

Ah yes...


----------



## Apebull

He he he


----------



## BunnySilver

Lol this one made me laugh


----------



## blwinteler

Good grief! It has been far too long since an update. Here is one.
WARNING: contains vulgarity


----------



## BunnySilver

Hehe nice to see this one back up and running!


----------



## Channahs

LOLOL! I haven't seen this one.


----------



## surf_storm

Hahaha I love it!


----------



## BunMomma

That bunny did look angry. lol


----------



## Apebull

found another grumpy bun


----------



## BunMomma

&#128514; you can just hear him going "hmmm,rmmnnmmr...hmmm how to kill dat hoomin..."


----------



## Apebull

So that's why Twigs eats holes in out sheets lol


----------



## blwinteler

Apebull said:


> So that's why Twigs eats holes in out sheets lol



Awe. Too cute!


----------



## lopsofloverabbitry

~Breeding Quality Holland Lops Since 2012~


----------



## Apebull

he he he


----------



## BunMomma

Aww both are so cute! In the "holy" blanket one, I couldn't get angry at that face. Lol. Too cute


----------



## MaryAnne

Mine.


----------



## BunnySilver

MaryAnne said:


> Mine.




Hahaha this one just made me crack up! I'm sure Silv feels similar


----------



## MILU

Nice posts!


----------



## BunMomma

Awww cute!!!


----------



## Lexi01

I hope this one wasn't used before... 
I agree with the buns


----------



## MaryAnne

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0o_5ZFt7U38&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## alexanderdanje

MaryAnne said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0o_5ZFt7U38&feature=youtu.be



Haha such great footage! Brilliant


----------



## Lexi01

@Maryanne- that video was awesome! I work at a hotel and no bunnies every come here D:


----------



## Lexi01

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXHC8xN-Gbw[/ame]


----------



## BunMomma

Awww I love the sleepy bunnies!!!


----------



## Apebull

I thought this was.. well correct LOL


----------



## blwinteler

Bugsy behind the TV:


----------



## whiskylollipop

Ahh! Bugsy behind the TV really hits home to me, Merlin and I hang out on the bed a lot and sometimes when he wants to hide from me he hops behind my laptop and stays still as a statue. But I can always see the super fluffy, spiky dome of his little head poking just above my screen, and it makes me giggle for ages.


----------



## blwinteler

Comic


----------



## BunnySilver

blwinteler said:


> Comic




This made me grin. Geez people


----------



## BunMomma

Lol...


----------



## Nancy McClelland

"God must love stupid people 'cause he made so **** many". G. Carlin


----------



## Kati's Holland Lops

excuse the language


----------



## Hkok

Kati's Holland Lops said:


> View attachment 12293
> excuse the language



that bunny could be i Angry birds


----------



## BunMomma

Ugh...dumb humans. Lol. Poor little guy. He could in angry birds. Lol


----------



## blwinteler

Not sure if I've shared these.


----------



## blwinteler

Nevermind. Not sure where i put them.


----------



## blwinteler

Found 3, but not the one I wanted.


----------



## Lexi01




----------



## BunMomma

Oh my bun!  how super cute are these!!!


----------



## christinelea1

From the bottom of my heart - from every animal here - WE THANK YOU for helping to keep the doors open here, donating and buying a shirt.
My birthday is Oct 6th - I'll be 53.
I want nothing for myself but I do want and need for these animals.
I'd be devastated to ever have to announce Critter Cafe can not continue b/c we dont have the money it costs to continue here - b/c what a shame that would be.....
This is my full time job - 24/7/365.
Working w/ the animals takes every minute of every single day for me, it makes working or living outside the rescue not an options as well. The addition of so many special needs/senior animals makes it even more time consuming and critical to be here with the many 24/7.

Again, there is no words to thank you enough - for buying a shirt and donating to support the many all species domestic and "wilders" here at Critter Cafe.
Sincerely Christine Lea 


https://www.booster.com/supportrescue-adopt-dont-shop


----------



## Channahs

Caught this one on Facebook this morning !


----------



## BunMomma

Ha! Lucky human's foot! Lol


----------



## blwinteler

Here is a cute one my mom posted on Facebook.


----------



## Channahs

Hee! Here's a new one.


----------



## BunMomma

Hahahaha...


----------



## Apebull

Not a meme, but still funny


----------



## blwinteler

For luck.

As an aside - Apebull, what do you think of Capaldi as the Doctor? So far, I like him more than I expected to.


----------



## Hkok

blwinteler said:


> For luck.
> 
> As an aside - Apebull, what do you think of Capaldi as the Doctor? So far, I like him more than I expected to.



I like that he is a bit more cycnic than the 11th and 10 th. I think hr is gonna be as good as Tennant and Smith


----------



## Apebull

I LOVED Tennant and wasn't a fan of Smith. But so far I like Capaldi I'm so glad they went with someone older. The doctor shouldn't be that young looking.


----------



## blwinteler

I love those!


----------



## whiskylollipop

I liked all the past Doctors! Ecclestone brought that "hot, mysterious and powerful, for an older guy" thing, then Tennant was just plain hot, mysterious, and powerful; I think Smith took the Doctor vibe back to the really retro ones where he was an eccentric, hilarious, frustratingly opaque, blithering kook basically. Capaldi seems a little darker, but I do like his style.

There's no one I love more on the show than River Song though.


----------



## BunMomma

I love a hot doctor..hehehe


----------



## BunMomma

Is this a public forum or private? I thought this to be a public forum but it seems like it is not..


----------



## Apebull

bunmomma said:


> is this a public forum or private? I thought this to be a public forum but it seems like it is not..



huh???????????


----------



## blwinteler

So we got off topic. I suppose i could start a new thread for this second topic. I didn't expect it to last. And the public is participating, so that does make it public. We can stop that harmless conversation now. I'll post something funny after work to get back on topic. My apologies.


----------



## MaryAnne

Hate trimming the nails.


----------



## blwinteler

Funny thing - my son, as a baby and toddler, was way worse than my rabbits. He would scream bloody murder anytime the clippers came out. We never could figure out why. He's 14 note and does it himself, no screaming involved.


----------



## BunMomma

Oh that's ok! I wasn't sure and wondered if I was butting into things accidentally since there wasn't a reply.


----------



## MikeScone

blwinteler said:


> So we got off topic. I suppose i could start a new thread for this second topic.



Long-term threads often wander a bit, not a problem. However, given the obvious number of Whovians on RO, I suspect a Dr. Who thread in the Let Your Hare Down forum would be a popular one. 

I've started such a thread, called "Calling Whovians!", and copied the posts from this thread over to that one to get things started. 

Have fun!


----------



## BunMomma

I recently got a nail trimmer that's kinda like a small grinder n I was hoping WildBill would find that less stressful than my clippers and I think he's ok with it! I've seen it online but actually found it for way cheaper at Marshall's!


----------



## MaryAnne

Words of wisdom.


----------



## lovelops

MaryAnne said:


> Words of wisdom.



I would actually buy this. Is this really for sale?


Vanessa


----------



## MaryAnne

It is Vanessa. http://www.cafepress.com/nmhrs.582260384 and a tshirt, though I don't like the buns as much. http://www.cafepress.com/nmhrs.586326948 

MA


----------



## Apebull

I'm so glad Twigs isn't this bad.


----------



## BunMomma

Oh boy..lol. I'm sure WildBill has wanted to do that!!! Lol


----------



## lovelops

MaryAnne said:


> It is Vanessa. http://www.cafepress.com/nmhrs.582260384 and a tshirt, though I don't like the buns as much. http://www.cafepress.com/nmhrs.586326948
> 
> MA



Cool thanks! I will check it out. Also another Marylander on the boards! 

Vanessa


----------



## MaryAnne

Ah, I hadn't noticed that Vanessa. We're headed over to your neck of the woods today to rennfest.


----------



## lovelops

MaryAnne said:


> Ah, I hadn't noticed that Vanessa. We're headed over to your neck of the woods today to rennfest.



Cool! And I will be in Bethesda Weds for a conference!


Vanessa


----------



## MaryAnne

Good Friday morning!


----------



## BunMomma

Awww cute!


----------



## MaryAnne

karma


----------



## BunMomma

Oh that's a good one. WildBill did that to me today but not due to food. I just didn't think he'd go back after the cable. I was focused on Halloween cards to other bunny parents n trusted he would ignore the foil but he didn't. 2nd cable in 2 mths. I'm not a good bun mom seems like


----------



## MaryAnne

Jez is not a cord chewer but previous bun, pebbles, was. I read somewhere that they chew the cords thinking it's roots coming in to the burrow and that makes it a little more accepting, that she
was simply housecleaning.  That I understand.


----------



## maria117

I'm trying to make my Sophie into a meme


----------



## BunMomma

MaryAnne said:


> Jez is not a cord chewer but previous bun, pebbles, was. I read somewhere that they chew the cords thinking it's roots coming in to the burrow and that makes it a little more accepting, that she
> was simply housecleaning.  That I understand.




Ohh...I didn't know that. I apologized to WildBill later n got nosebonks. Thank you so much. I'll have a talk with him about what's ok in our burrow. &#128521;. I love him very much.


----------



## BunMomma

Sophie does a good meme!


----------



## maria117

BunMomma said:


> Sophie does a good meme!




Thank you!


----------



## lovelops

She is such a cutie. I love the bow! 


Vanessa


----------



## madisonl702

Sophie is adorable!!


----------



## BunnySilver

maria117 said:


> View attachment 12762
> 
> I'm trying to make my Sophie into a meme




I've been inspired to meme my Silvers latest shot! Sophie is too cute! Especially with that bow!


----------



## BunMomma

Oh my bun!!! Sophie is soooo adorable with the bow!!! &#128525;&#128525; awww!


----------



## BunMomma

Hahaha...I love the vacuum bun!!!


----------



## maria117

Love it! Thanks for all the Sophie love!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## MaryAnne

So you can use this tomorrow friends.


----------



## MaryAnne

Hoppy Halloween!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We've had a few just like that!


----------



## BunMomma

I love all of these! Lol


----------



## maria117

Happy Halloween!!


----------



## MaryAnne

I came across this, it's not a meme yet but if you guys caption it I'll make it into a meme....lets hear it!


----------



## Apebull

I'm Free, Free Fallin'
or
Ah! I see a spider!!!


----------



## whiskylollipop

Hang-gliding Bunny isn't so sure about this invisible hang-glider after all!


----------



## BunMomma

Lol love the replies! I loved the Halloween photos---so cute!


----------



## MaryAnne

Ok here's the one I made to post on fb today


----------



## MaryAnne

For Apebull....


----------



## BunMomma

Awww!!! They're both so cute! Lol. One of my girlfriends sent me this video of 2 bunnies enjoying some watermelon. So funny and so cute!!!

http://Hellogiggles.com/let-happy-rabbits-slurping-watermelon-make-smile


----------



## maria117




----------



## MaryAnne

A card....


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Not sure if this one's been posted yet...


----------



## BunMomma

Aww....poor sk8r bun...lol adorable.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

True dat!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

I agree! Lol


----------



## Baron

ok I made this one up in GIMP just because I could. I still have the version without the text if you can think of something else.


----------



## fluffybuns

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1417274594.077085.jpg


----------



## BunBun02

Made this one myself  View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1417332659.314577.jpg



BunBun.... Breeding quality mini lops since 1999


----------



## lovelops

BunBun02 said:


> Made this one myself  View attachment 13313
> 
> 
> 
> BunBun.... Breeding quality mini lops since 1999



I love this picture. The bunny with the eyeliner and black ears looks
just like my Marilyn that I adopted from the shelter this July!!! And I have
two lops also now. Marilyn from July 2014 and Lady from Nov 2013 that I also rescued. I love them to death!

Vanessa


----------



## MaryAnne

Speaking of vets....


----------



## BunMomma

Awww. Lol these are so cute


----------



## MaryAnne

Again not really meme but pics you can use this holiday season. 

And the cards I'm ordering, and I have no connection to busybunny.com at all.  https://store.busybunny.com/song-in-your-heart-boxed-christmas-cards-ltx-40-p1411.aspx?Thread=True


----------



## Baron

Everyone say AW!


----------



## fluffybuns

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1418561917.720884.jpg


----------



## Baron

I was bored and made this up for all you "Doctor Who" fans out there.


----------



## BunMomma

Aww luv the signal bun


----------



## MikeScone

Baron said:


> I was bored and made this up for all you "Doctor Who" fans out there.



If you're a Doctor Who fan, check out the "Calling all Whovians" thread in the "Let your hare down" section of Rabbits Online.


----------



## madisonl702

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1418953626.359439.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1418953643.741431.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1418953659.890093.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1418953672.851853.jpg


----------



## Aubrisita

Thought this was kinda funny. XD 

View attachment 1419968113014.jpg


----------



## BunMomma

Lol, awww this is cute! Complete with attitude hip action. Lol. Is this Beyoncé-bun??


----------



## lovelops

Aubrisita said:


> Thought this was kinda funny. XD



That is cute and how are you doing? Long time no hear!


Happy New Year


Vanessa


----------



## MaryAnne

Bunstruction!


----------



## MaryAnne

Love the keep calm ones.


----------



## MaryAnne

Smirk.


----------



## sunset896

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1420766070.151200.jpg


----------



## sunset896

Follow Oz on Facebook under stunned bun!View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1420766183.140677.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1420766217.538827.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1420766227.718508.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1420766241.873450.jpg


----------



## whiskylollipop




----------



## Baron

It's a rabbit thing you know...


----------



## BunMomma

Lol. Luv these!!! I'll leave food recycling to my bun...


----------



## BunMomma

The stunned bun captions are hilarious!


----------



## fluffybuns

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1421313661.134768.jpg


----------



## BunMomma

Oh how cuuuuute!!&#128525;


----------



## lovelops

I totally agree!

Vanessa


----------



## MaryAnne

Just for fun....

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llAlbZ5gLMA&feature=youtu.be[/ame]

This is a little white bun with a big red balloon.


----------



## BunBun02

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1422790969.774906.jpg


I know it's not rabbit related but it's funny &#128514;


----------



## Channahs

Lawwwllll


----------



## Baron

ok This is not a "meme" but I think it is pretty cool.


----------



## Baron

Ok... How do I know when my rabbit has hacked my computer?
The OS and system icons have been replaced​


----------



## MikeScone

I was wondering what Natasha was doing at the computer...


----------



## Baron

Now that was good! 
I am sending you and anyone else the links to the master images I used to create the Ubunnytu desktop.

This is the "clean" desktop image free of any icons.

This zip file is the rabbit icons I added to it. These are in PNG format for Linux, but I think you should have no problem converting them to a Windows format.


----------



## BunMomma

Aww!! So bunderful &#128048;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## fluffybuns

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1423523980.880857.jpg


----------



## BunMomma

Yes! Perfect! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## fluffybuns

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1423803898.994601.jpg


----------



## MaryAnne

Oh my good gracious, he is a cute little bugger!


----------



## blwinteler

Not a meme, nor focused on the rabbit, but has a bunny and amused me. 

View attachment 1424280016303.jpg


----------



## Teeniebun

Cute!:carrot


----------



## BunMomma

Aww &#128525;


----------



## fluffybuns

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1424301872.860868.jpg


----------



## MaryAnne

I absolutely adore that pic of the cookie thief. It so perfectly captures the essence of buns. 
I came across this one today, you all can send it to your significant others.


----------



## MaryAnne

I like mainframe stuff. And bunny butts.


----------



## BunMomma

Aww i love the cartoon. Cute.


----------



## Apebull

Not a meme, but an awesome shirt 



http://shirt.woot.com/offers/run-away-run-away-22?ref=cnt_wp_3_7


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Another variation of the Monty Python bunny. We have 2 different shirt, a dash bunny, a stapler, and 3 tin signs. "It's just a rabbit".


----------



## blwinteler

Ok, I just ordered the shirt!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

yea, we're each getting one, also!


----------



## blwinteler

Just saw this on facebook


----------



## Apebull

That's just wrong lol


----------



## stevesmum

Hope this one doesn't offend :nasty:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Very cute looking, but the wording needs work.


----------



## bunnyman666

Love the pic of the bunnies in the 'vette, not sure about the message.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I have that pic on a baby bunny site from 6 years ago, but it was way more politically correct.


----------



## stevesmum

Sigh. My sister emailed it to me. I edited the naughty word out. It's out there on the Internet and obvs not for everyone.


----------



## MaryAnne

A fluffle.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Fluffle? And all this time I thought it was something I wish our dog would do way less of!


----------



## fluffybuns

The hoppers are coming!!


----------



## Hkok

MaryAnne said:


> A fluffle.



It's Hip To Be Square


----------



## MaryAnne

A twofer today


----------



## fluffybuns

It's Rabbit Rabbit day!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Sophie's such a mop top I couldn't resist creating this meme lol. Happy Easter!


----------



## MaryAnne

Someone got me yesterday with one I hadn't seen...


----------



## fluffybuns

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1428348515.503269.jpg


----------



## hamsterdance

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1428383825.145467.jpg


----------



## BunMomma

Aww! The mothers day meme is so funny!


----------



## hamsterdance

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1428504699.400470.jpg


----------



## Nancy McClelland

That's as cool ass the fluffle pic


----------



## MaryAnne

Four.


----------



## MILU

I guess we're all crazy bunny people here... and we can even find crazy bunny dogs, birds, cats....


----------



## fluffybuns

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1428782278.769887.jpg


----------



## blwinteler

http://ifunny.co/fun/bYi9Gunp2


----------



## blwinteler

http://ifunny.co/fun/z6y2LMfo2


----------



## BunMomma

Yes &#9786;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## lovelops

OH, that Lop looks similar to my passed baby Lady in the photo at the fridge.. 

Still missing her...

Vanessa

But love the photo!


----------



## swarning1222

Haha love the meme(s) of the day threads!! 

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1429015443.691070.jpg


----------



## MaryAnne

Not a meme, but a cute little game with a bun. 

http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/g3/carrot.htm


----------



## Nancy McClelland

cool


----------



## MaryAnne

Apologies for some light profanity. At least this bun isn't dropping fbombs.


----------



## BunMomma

Lol. I wonder just what my WildBill would say if he could talk. Hmm...


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Exactly! Lol


----------



## fluffybuns

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1431413792.275101.jpg


----------



## Klelia_Jerry

:what::what: 

View attachment 1431431386470.jpg


----------



## MaryAnne

What the heck, I love this one.


----------



## blwinteler

Lol. 

View attachment 1431485742946.jpg


----------



## Klelia_Jerry

I love this one 

View attachment 1431979445529.jpg


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Didn't I see that one in a Monty Python Film?


----------



## Milyvan

LMAO My buns do this to my blanket! I started tucking the fringe in but whenever it falls out they find it quickly.....


----------



## Klelia_Jerry

Ha 

View attachment 1432298181637.jpg


----------



## Milyvan

I made one up when my buns were mowin' their kale down as if they hadn't had any ever as opposed to just a few hours earlier:

Everybunny was lettuce munchin'
Those buns was carrot crunchin'
It was a rabbit function
A full-blown bunny luncheon....... 


(I meant to attach this to the kung-foo fightin' pic. Sry.)


----------



## MaryAnne

Finally found another one!


----------



## MaryAnne

Love them bananas!


----------



## MaryAnne

Wookie.


----------



## swarning1222

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1433469632.758693.jpg


----------



## MaryAnne

I never dreamed there could be so many bunny memes!


----------



## MaryAnne

My bun doesn't eat baseboards. Or cords. So I got that going for me.  :bunnybutt:


----------



## swarning1222

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434322748.937131.jpg


----------



## BunMomma

Lol I luv theses..mine does eat some baseboard corners. Not cool. Lol


----------



## AmberNikSee

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435290616.383063.jpg


Not sure if this has been posted yet!


----------



## BlazeBunnies

That one is so cute!


----------



## MaryAnne

Bugs Bunny is 75 today!


----------



## MiniLopMad

Wow! If only real bunnies lived that long


----------



## BlazeBunnies

Wish some of my bunnies lived that long  9-10 years isn't long enough


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438136418.297446.jpg


----------



## BlazeBunnies

I don't get that one...^^^


----------



## MiniLopMad

Hahaha, that is so much like my bunnies! We'll finally be walking and then bam! Bath time 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438139758.428809.jpg


----------



## BlazeBunnies

Sorry I got it now &#128514;


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight

Hahah yup


----------



## Milyvan

MaryAnne said:


> Wookie.


 
I put my little lionhead's pic up on the Grumpy Cat FB page with the caption: "I wanted to be a wookie when I grew up.....not a tribble!" :bunnyhug:


----------



## MaryAnne

Tuesday.


----------



## MaryAnne

You know what? I just want to take a moment to thank ApeBull for starting this thread, and for all who have participated. It's been an endless source of 
amusement to me. 
Thanks for the smiles!
MA


----------



## BlazeBunnies

I would like to say thanks to  whenever I see them It always brightens up my day


----------



## Milyvan

MaryAnne said:


> You know what? I just want to take a moment to thank ApeBull for starting this thread, and for all who have participated. It's been an endless source of
> amusement to me.
> Thanks for the smiles!
> MA


 

I would like to also thank everyone who has posted on this thread. MaryAnne is right....it's soooo amusing. Even those posts I haven't been able to "like" are appreciated!


----------



## MiniLopMad

I also love this thread! Great for when I need to laugh after a bad day


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:nicethread


----------



## swarning1222

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1439605356.789782.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1439605372.779164.jpg


If anyone is on Pinterest, search "bunny shaming". You will giggle for hours &#128513;


----------



## BlazeBunnies

The first one reminds me of my late Oreo... I had a green rabbit (toy) and he use to come in my room and hump it for hours, so much he made a hole and surprising succeeded &#128514; I am still confused on how he did it


----------



## bunnyman666

RIP little Trix:


----------



## bunnyman666

Another:


----------



## MiniLopMad

Hahahaha, hilarious  

R.I.P Trix <3


----------



## bunnyman666

one more:


----------



## BlazeBunnies

Hahahaha, she is so funny 

R.I.P trixie


----------



## bunnyman666

MC Bunnies said:


> Hahahaha, she is so funny
> 
> R.I.P trixie





That's how she was. What you see is what she was like. There will NEVER be another like her


----------



## BlazeBunnies

Sadly I kneel the feeling with my mocha girl and all the others I have lost


----------



## bunnyman666

MC Bunnies said:


> Sadly I kneel the feeling with my mocha girl and all the others I have lost



Just trying to keep her memory alive. When I lost Trigger, it was bad. But Trix really stepped up to keep my mind occupied. I still find myself calling to the basement or looking in the living room for her. 

Sorry to be a downer. But I smile when I see these pix.


----------



## MaryAnne

Embrace the flop.


----------



## blwinteler

I'm so sorry for your loss. I haven't really been on here because of life problems. I always loved the posts from Trix.


----------



## swarning1222

Haha love the flop one! Even though I know what's going on I STILL check everytime to make sure they're breathing lol


----------



## bunnyman666

blwinteler said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. I haven't really been on here because of life problems. I always loved the posts from Trix.



Thank you. I was not exaggerating her disposition when I posted in her stead.

I just hope your road gets a bit easier. You have had a rough time, and I have been sending my good thoughts.


----------



## blwinteler

bunnyman666 said:


> Thank you. I was not exaggerating her disposition when I posted in her stead.
> 
> I just hope your road gets a bit easier. You have had a rough time, and I have been sending my good thoughts.



Thank you. Things have not gotten better. I'm crying right now, actually. On the plus side, I've now had my boys 2 years and 3 days.


----------



## stevesmum

@bunnyman666, maybe you're not quite ready yet, but have you thought about opening your heart and home to a bunny in need of both? There will never be another trix, never ever, but I'm sure there is another little furry soul out there deserving of your abundance of love. And when you meet him or her, I look forward to those posts too


----------



## Milyvan

ROFL @ the flop. I check only to get an irritated/quizzical look of "WTF? I'm comfortable, ok?" as if I just checked their pee-mail and celry phone. And n/p RE Trixie....she was adorable and it's always hard to lose a beloved friend no matter what their form. On the note of sharing, since I'm technologically ignorant of constructing a meme, please see with the caption "My daddy was a husky and my mommy was a VERY brave bunny."


----------



## bunnyman666

Milyvan said:


> ROFL @ the flop. I check only to get an irritated/quizzical look of "WTF? I'm comfortable, ok?" as if I just checked their pee-mail and celry phone. And n/p RE Trixie....she was adorable and it's always hard to lose a beloved friend no matter what their form. On the note of sharing, since I'm technologically ignorant of constructing a meme, please see with the caption "My daddy was a husky and my mommy was a VERY brave bunny."



Thank you.

I just figured out memes myself- imgflip.com

btw- that is a little cutie pie!


----------



## bunnyman666

stevesmum said:


> @bunnyman666, maybe you're not quite ready yet, but have you thought about opening your heart and home to a bunny in need of both? There will never be another trix, never ever, but I'm sure there is another little furry soul out there deserving of your abundance of love. And when you meet him or her, I look forward to those posts too



My wife is the one dragging her feet. I go into the next knowing that they are merely a new little soul who is not replacing the last. Before I had Trix and Trigger, I had a little one who could have been a little actor. She posed on cue. She died waaaaaaaay too early, and it was before I knew about HRS, and her early death was 100% preventable due to an unscrupulous vet.

I am torn between a giant or another little spaz (I have found smaller breeds to be total spaz cases, much like Trix was). I'm kinda leaning towards a bigger breed. But it will be when we meet on life's terms.


----------



## bunnyman666

another:


----------



## Milyvan

bunnyman666 - TY! I'll look into it! And despite missing your furfriend, please take some comfort in the fact a kindred spirit lives in my furfriend? He truly does try to be a wookie instead of a tribble sometimes. But overall, he's a sweetness. I can see Trixie was, too. I personally enjoy the feisty quickness and cuteness of small breeds but I know you'll know when you meet "that" one. Please know I'm sending bunny love your way and hold your head up like a show bunny should! :bunnyhug:


----------



## MaryAnne

Bump.


----------



## Milyvan

:roflmao:


MaryAnne said:


> Bump.


 :roflmao:


----------



## Baron

....


----------



## MaryAnne

Caption this please, I'm not clever enough.


----------



## bunnyman666

Here we go:


----------



## MaryAnne

Perfect! Thanks B-man! :bunnybutt:


----------



## BunMomma

Good one!


----------



## Baron

.....


----------



## Baron

Hard to resist one more...


----------



## MaryAnne

Another good DBF meme...


----------



## BunMomma

I'm sending this to my boyfriend...he thought my bunny was dying one time n he was just flopping. &#128515;


----------



## Milyvan

....with me but adorable! (You'll have to use links. Sry. Wouldn't let me copy nor save.....)

https://www.facebook.com/brian.adam...18685?ref=notif&notif_t=close_friend_activity


https://www.facebook.com/brian.adam...63685?ref=notif&notif_t=close_friend_activity

Brian won't mind y'all checking them out. Feel free to "like" them if you do! :thanks::hugsquish: ---Milyvan1


----------



## MaryAnne

Bunny Buddhism is a cute blog


----------



## Baron

I am sure most of you have seen "Big Buck Bunny" the 10 minute movie, probably the most adorable rabbit on the internet. He is in my opinion one of the funniest internet memes around.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

I never saw this before. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Awesome!


----------



## MaryAnne

the latest...


----------



## MaryAnne

My bun is addicted to craisins. He knows where they are and will stand there and beg.


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight

MaryAnne said:


> My bun is addicted to craisins. He knows where they are and will stand there and beg.




Oh my gosh- that is probably one of the most hilarious things I have ever seen. Your rabbit is something else! &#128522; :inlove: &#10084;&#65039;&#128048;


----------



## Milyvan

Tumper loves craisins, too. When he hears or sees the zip lock bag he dashes out so fast sometimes he crashes then runs back then forth a couple times then hops up next to me trying to get in the bag....all so quick I've just barely got it started. lol He also knows "Cray cray for my bae bae." lol Adorable pic!


----------



## MaryAnne

Cray Cray for my bae bae, to the tune of nae nae.  "Watch me, watch me, watch me cray cray, watch me bae bae".


----------



## MaryAnne

Teamwork!


----------



## Nancy McClelland




----------



## Azerane

Haha!! Love it


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight

Oh my gosh! I'm totally making that &#128514;


----------



## Nancy McClelland

My son spotted it last week on another site--Halloween Costume, but it's all to true just like my tag line.


----------



## MaryAnne

I love gifs!


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Wake me when it's Spring.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

I mean it.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I definitely feel the same!


----------



## stevesmum

If you need a laugh or smile today.... Found this out there on the web last night.


----------



## MaryAnne

As always, not sure if I posted this or not, but it's so true about the comments on fb and elsewhere, there's always a grammar checker and a Debbie downer.


----------



## Baron

This is an old one from way back, you would most likely encounter these at the truckstops in the 70s and 80s back in an era before my time.


----------



## Milyvan

:bunny18I can't take credit for this one but I love it! :bunny18


----------



## Baron

:what


----------



## BunMomma

that is so cute! so far I'm lasting almost 4 years. lol:weee:


----------



## 3bunmom

Those are both wonderful. THANK YOU! How about this? 

View attachment 1450230686145.jpg


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Cool!


----------



## MaryAnne

Xoxo


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Again,COOL!!!


----------



## Milyvan

Wish I could take credit for this but it's too cute, regardless.


Sadly, My Thumper "named by a 5 year old" passed on the 11th. He'll be greatly missed. (Vet said he was just old. I took him in thinking blockage.... WTF? I thought 6 was young for an indoor bun! He said not for his small breed. So he's eating all the bananas he can get over that rainbow bridge and buried by the door of the place he had the most fun....here.)

So please welcome my new furfriend "Hershey". A netherland dwarf chocolate bun (And NO ONE is allowed to eat the ears off my chocolate bunny! I'm submitting a pic of his adorable white feet for captioning.) 

TY rabbitsonline & members for all the bunny love!


----------



## BunMomma

Hi there, I'm so sorry to hear. Any year is too young to pass away at, to me anyway 
My bun is doing fine. I hope he's with me and happy/healthy for another 10 years at least. Your new bun looks adorable though! Aww...dose feeeeet!


----------



## Nancy McClelland




----------



## MaryAnne

No comment.


----------



## Christiaan

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1452775110.633181.jpg


----------



## BunMomma

Ha! Cute


----------



## MaryAnne

Xoxo


----------



## MaryAnne

Hypothetical texts from your bunny.


----------



## MaryAnne

One more...


----------



## Milyvan

All of these a hilarious! I've wondered my bunny would send. I hear him saying "I will hunt down your shoes and poop in them if you forget fresh kale AGAIN!!!!":bunnybutt:


----------



## BunMomma

I so agree! Lol


----------



## MaryAnne

From the Washington Post today:


----------



## MaryAnne

Here's a clearer version


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Used to really like the strip "Mutts" but the crappy paper here took it out and the latest they did was to put in a right leaning editorial page strip on the comic page, like the paper isn't full of enough bias and bogus "survey" results.


----------



## MaryAnne

New 'Texts from your Bunny' a few days ago...


----------



## BunMomma

MaryAnne said:


> New 'Texts from your Bunny' a few days ago...


oh very cool...yes I think WildBill would send me a few of those texts. lol:laugh:


----------



## MaryAnne

Also applicable to cats.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

You sound like you know my brood


----------



## MaryAnne

This ones for you Flem....


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:yeahthat:


----------



## MaryAnne

Love this kitties face. :laugh:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I've heard that Fraggles likes cats also!


----------



## MaryAnne

Didn't take long for the new facebook likes to turn into a meme...


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Ours is definitely the 4th!!


----------



## MaryAnne

This is my guy this morning.


----------



## BunMomma

ah yes, wildbill was like that this morning for carrot and dill cookie treats...lol


----------



## MaryAnne

Boo housework.


----------



## BlackMiniRex

Can I post a pic to get a caption for? (Bunny related of course)


----------



## BlackMiniRex

Here it is


----------



## Baron

This is on Facebook... it's cute.


----------



## Baron

Ok here is my response, oh BTW that looks like Baron.


----------



## BlackMiniRex

LOL! :laugh:
he is a mini Rex (Andy)  I love black rabbits.


----------



## Baron

Ok here it is...


----------



## MikeScone

Baron said:


> Ok here is my response, oh BTW that looks like Baron.


Natasha Rabbitova says, "Remember, it's five chest compressions with the tongue out, then a break for a carrot!"


----------



## BlackMiniRex

LOL!! rabbits' tongues are so funny XD


----------



## BunMomma

These are so cute...my bun would agree on the carrot break. lol.


----------



## MaryAnne

Been a while...


----------



## Milyvan

Brilliant! Bunny Science made easy and almost as adorable as it's subject.  :bunny18


----------



## Charmander

Haha that bunny science thing is completely correct! My bunny does all of those things lol


----------



## MaryAnne

Not sure if I posted this or not...


----------



## BunMomma

Aww how cute! lol


----------



## Milyvan

My 1st solo attempt. My Hershey looking mildly tolerant of my holding him this way and another (non-bunny) that made me lol:


----------



## MaryAnne

Milyvan, for your Kale lover:


----------



## Milyvan

:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

One last Craisin at the very bottom of the bag. Gotta reach it...


----------



## MaryAnne

Here's a new one. Of course we 'in tune' bun slaves think we can tell the difference.


----------



## Milyvan

I can tell the difference in the pics! :tonguewiggle

Although this isn't a meme I thought I'd share it for those who may not've already received it from a friend who sends them everything bunny related they see. It's when kittens are raised with bunnies and it has more than the RDA of "Awwwwwww": [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pL3FsSBYipQ[/ame]

I :bunnyheart how they inkbouce: and I don't mean the :rabbithop :rabbithop!


----------



## MaryAnne

Treats!


----------



## BlackMiniRex

MaryAnne said:


> Treats!



This is Andy! LOL XD


----------



## MaryAnne

So someone posted a cute pic of their bun in sunglasses (my guy would never stand for that. or sit for it). 
And the wonder of the internet took over...

First the original, then the remakes.


----------



## BunMomma

:laugh:I love these!


----------



## MaryAnne

From saveabunny.org who has such clever names for their buns, this one is James Bun.


----------



## BlackMiniRex

HAHA!!!!! Oh my gosh!!! That's hilarious!


----------



## BunMomma

Ah yes, my bun wanted to be James Bun for halloween


----------



## RavenousDragon

I think my favorite name of theirs has to be Anderson Pooper. Because it's just so accurate.


----------



## MaryAnne

From HRS...


----------



## BlackMiniRex

Haha that is Andy!


----------



## BlackMiniRex

Theirs actually a place called rabbit island near Japan ( I think) that is overrun with rabbits...I want to live their lol
If I did live their, this would be me.


----------



## bunnyman666

BlackMiniRex said:


> Theirs actually a place called rabbit island near Japan ( I think) that is overrun with rabbits...I want to live their lol
> If I did live their, this would be me.



Oddly (or oddly NOT) enough, that is the ONLY place I would care to visit in Japan.


----------



## Milyvan

Would love to visit there!

I can't take credit for this meme but it made me ROFL:


----------



## BlackMiniRex

haha i've seen those, those are hilarious!!


----------



## MaryAnne

Credit bunspace.com. 

On the first day of Christmas my bunnies gave to me,
A pile of bunny poop under the tree.

On the second day of Christmas my bunnies gave to me,
Two chewed cords,
& a pile of bunny poop under the tree.

On the third day of Christmas my bunnies gave to me,
Three chin rubs,
Two chewed cords,
& a pile of bunny poop under the tree.

On the fourth day of Christmas my bunnies gave to me,
Four vet bills,
Three chin rubs,
Two chewed cords,
& a pile of bunny poop under the tree.

On the fifth day of Christmas my bunnies gave to me,
Five big THUMPS,
Four vet bills,
Three chin rubs,
Two chewed cords,
& a pile of bunny poop under the tree.

On the sixth day of Christmas my bunnies gave to me,
Six bunny binkies,
Five big THUMPS,
Four vet bills,
Three chin rubs,
Two chewed cords,
& a pile of bunny poop under the tree.

On the seventh day of Christmas my bunnies gave to me,
Seven sweet kisses,
Six bunny binkies,
Five big THUMPS,
Four vet bills,
Three chin rubs,
Two chewed cords,
& a pile of bunny poop under the tree.

On the eighth day of Christmas my bunnies gave to me,
Eight big arm scratches,
Seven sweet kisses,
Six bunny binkies,
Five big THUMPS,
Four vet bills,
Three chin rubs,
Two chewed cords,
& a pile of bunny poop under the tree.

On the ninth day of Christmas my bunnies gave to me,
Nine gnawed on packages,
Eight big arm scratches,
Seven sweet kisses,
Six bunny binkies,
Five big THUMPS,
Four vet bills,
Three chin rubs,
Two chewed cords,
& a pile of bunny poop under the tree.

On the tenth day of Christmas my bunnies gave to me,
Ten nose nudges
Nine gnawed on packages,
Eight big arm scratches,
Seven sweet kisses,
Six bunny binkies,
Five big THUMPS,
Four vet bills,
Three chin rubs,
Two chewed cords,
& a pile of bunny poop under the tree.

On the eleventh day of Christmas my bunnies gave to me,
Eleven cordless lights,
Ten nose nudges
Nine gnawed on packages,
Eight big arm scratches,
Seven sweet kisses,
Six bunny binkies,
Five big THUMPS,
Four vet bills,
Three chin rubs,
Two chewed cords,
& a pile of bunny poop under the tree.

On the twelfth day of Christmas my bunnies gave to me,
Twelve minutes of snuggling,
Eleven cordless lights,
Ten nose nudges
Nine gnawed on packages,
Eight big arm scratches,
Seven sweet kisses,
Six bunny binkies,
Five big THUMPS,
Four vet bills,
Three chin rubs,
Two chewed cords,
& a pile of bunny poop under the tree.​


----------



## RavenousDragon

Only 4 vet bills? That seems generous.


----------



## Aki

BlackMiniRex said:


> Theirs actually a place called rabbit island near Japan ( I think) that is overrun with rabbits...I want to live their lol
> If I did live their, this would be me.



Actually, it's called Okunoshima (the island of the old big field). It's near Hiroshima. It's the island where the gas used by the Japanese during the world war II was produced. The Americans bombed the island at the end of the war, destroying the factories and making it into a desert island. That's where there are several versions : one is that when people came back to the island, the rabbits were there after having escaped from the destroyed factories ; the other one is that rabbits were released on the island by school children who were visiting the island on a school trip.

(I'm currently writing a book taking place on this island - I know *everything *about it ^^)


----------



## BlackMiniRex

Aki said:


> Actually, it's called Okunoshima (the island of the old big field). It's near Hiroshima. It's the island where the gas used by the Japanese during the world war II was produced. The Americans bombed the island at the end of the war, destroying the factories and making it into a desert island. That's where there are several versions : one is that when people came back to the island, the rabbits were there after having escaped from the destroyed factories ; the other one is that rabbits were released on the island by school children who were visiting the island on a school trip.
> 
> (I'm currently writing a book taking place on this island - I know *everything *about it ^^)


oh cool! i thought i read somewhere that most of the cats their died , because their were no cats hunting rabbits, the rabbit population grew? i could be wrong though lol
BTW i would love to read that book when your finished


----------



## Milyvan

BlackMiniRex said:


> oh cool! i thought i read somewhere that most of the cats their died , because their were no cats hunting rabbits, the rabbit population grew? i could be wrong though lol
> BTW i would love to read that book when your finished



I would, too! Please post here when it's published?


----------



## Aki

BlackMiniRex said:


> oh cool! i thought i read somewhere that most of the cats their died , because their were no cats hunting rabbits, the rabbit population grew? i could be wrong though lol
> BTW i would love to read that book when your finished




I think I heard something like that about an island in Scotland a few years ago. There are no people living on Okunoshima and it's a very small island. Though it's true there are no predators there, I think there never was any. 

The book will be published in French though ^^. One of my publishers read the first 100 pages last week and offered to buy it once its finished (still 200 pages to go, I think) which reassured me because rabbits aren't a popular topic for lenghty novels. It might be translated one day, but I wouldn't hold my breath - Americans and English publishing houses sell all kind of stuffs to France but they actually aren't interested in our books. We are very seldom translated in English (weirdly enough, I think our first international buyer is Korea). Still, I thought French litterature really lacked a big epic novel about rabbits. English speakers have Watership Down, at least ^^.


----------



## MaryAnne

I brake for bunnies.


----------

